# 2008 Passat 2.0T Oil Filter



## sonicflood80103 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a quick question about the oil filter on my Passat. I have a 2008 2.0T FSI engine. I purchased a filter according to the catalog and it was just the cartridge. Before I open up the package I want to make sure this is the right buy because I have never done a filter change with just a cartridge before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

there should be a rubber o ring or gasket in there as well with the filter but that is correct. it is just the carttridge


----------



## sonicflood80103 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (slvrbmbr)*

THank you !!!


----------

